# My New Remote Launcher



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So while I do get out and train with a group when I can. I end up training mostly alone. Mira was doing great on short marks but... well you know!

So I saved up and for Christmas I got myself a remote launcher!!

I took it out for the first time today and tested it out. It was lots of fun. I need to make some changes to my "stick person" as he did not last. I am thinking a chair next time.

I was also slow on the buttons... But I think I will get my timing better next time.

Anyways I wanted to share my video!





 
You can watch it in high quality if you go to the page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ia-uXYHRGU


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That looks like a Bart puppy! 

Awe, now you've gone and done it. Got the field bred pup, and got bit by the training bug. Now you've went out and bought a launcher. Next it will be another couple of launchers. Then it'll be a training ground lease, then a nice stainless steel dog trailer. I know how this disease progresses. :doh:

Pretty soon you're spending all your spare time in the field working on various marking setups and blind retrieves with your four legged companions, and your family begins to wonder if you're still alive since you've missed a gathering or two while on the road chasing Tests and Trials.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

They are really handy if you train by yourself. Even if you train with a small group, it is often easier to use the launchers then switch off bird boys.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> That looks like a Bart puppy!
> 
> Awe, now you've gone and done it. Got the field bred pup, and got bit by the training bug. Now you've went out and bought a launcher. Next it will be another couple of launchers. Then it'll be a training ground lease, then a nice stainless steel dog trailer. I know how this disease progresses. :doh:
> 
> Pretty soon you're spending all your spare time in the field working on various marking setups and blind retrieves with your four legged companions, and your family begins to wonder if you're still alive since you've missed a gathering or two while on the road chasing Tests and Trials.


AAAaaaaa! But, yes I was just telling Glenda I wanted another launcher! Eeek!

Yes, she is my little Bart girl. How could I not let her try out field. She loves it so much!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Tatnall said:


> They are really handy if you train by yourself. Even if you train with a small group, it is often easier to use the launchers then switch off bird boys.


I was thinking that too, it can also throw a lot further than I can!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh Lordy...Tracer would be in _heaven_.....got to show my husband yoru video!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Swampcollie hit it on the money.... its a disease. I have two zinger wingers and three little bird-girls (reluctant though they may be). AND yes I was shopping for a dog topper or a trailer... Wifey-pooh had thoughts of ringing my neck. 

_Stickman idea. I have a 3/8" piece of rebar approximately 5 feet long. On the top is a flat washer that has been welded on. About 8 inches up from the bottom is a piece of flat steel welded on for a step. If you do not have a friend/relative that can do this for you, a metal fabrication shop very quickly can._

_Now buy a disposable white painters overalls. String the top of the rebar up one leg. Hang the overalls on the wire hanger as you would any shirt and then hang the wire hanger on the rebar (through the flat washer). There you have it... your new training partner. The tyvec overalls are cheap and last a suprisingly long time._

I have a whole fleet of these guys for doing "stickman drills." These are described by Evan Graham in Smartworks and on his dvd "men of steel." Still not selling stuff... just telling you where I get the ideas.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tips on the stickmen! For now I think I am going to use a chair (Glenda's idea) and I do have a friend who can weld... So maybe I can get those done.

I do have the first Smartwork book. Are they in there? I cannot remember...


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

The design I described is not in Smartworks. His design certainly works as well.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Most of the time I use the same approach as Glenda, a white feed sack over a chair. In most situations it gives the dog an adequate visual que. Once you've got to the point that you're going 250+ yards, the taller full size stickman is better.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner would love that!!!! What is the point of the stick man?


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

The purpose for wearing white is to help the dog see where the mark is going to come from. It is not necessary for very short marks. But when the marks start coming 200 yards and farther, the dog really needs a visual cue on where to look. There are times at 350 and further that white doesnt even seem to help.

*So... the point of the stickman or a white chair... is to start passively teaching the dog that a mark will be thrown from that location. It really helps when a person (like Sammydog) is using a "winger." The dog may not be able to see the winger all by itself, the stickman standing beside it is the cue, and the dog can focus.*

I have already introduced Rooster to stickmen. This was done around the 12 weeks of age. There is no real timeline on this. At the introduction, they generally are just props in a field.

I hope this helps.

*Please keep asking questions, we want more golden folks understanding what is going on in the field.*


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Just watched this again. Is that the Birds Up Slinger? If so, how do you like it? I have not used one.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, it is the Birds Up Slinger. I got it at the end f Dec, so it is still new, but so far I love it. Like anything, you need to compare based on your specific needs. I have a SUV and most of the places I train I need to hike to get there. It’s very small and compact, so it fits great into my car and is easy to carry with all my other stuff. I can put that PVC stick person in the bag with the arms and carry it all at once. It's pretty quick and easy to setup. I read one review that said they get the pouch and arms tangled. On my model the antenna is built into an arm making it a little thicker than the others and this one goes into the top left. So with that I have never gotten mine tangled.

It seems like it launches birds and bumpers about the same distance as those bigger launchers that are used by the clubs. The ones I have used are the manual kick release ones.

The sound with the external speaker is loud, but I do think you need the external speaker... You can record any sound onto the unit.

The big things for me were the package price including the electronics and the size/weight.


----------

